# Communion Poll # 1 - How often does your church do this?



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 14, 2008)

From this thread:

RC Sproul - Frequency of Communion

Question 1 of 2 - How often does your church have communion?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 14, 2008)

We have it weekly, when there are enough Elders present. Sometimes we do not have any Elders present.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 14, 2008)

I voted other. We rarely have the Lord's Supper.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 14, 2008)

Good point. Perhaps I should have made clear that this is "all things being equal." We do it weekly so long as our minister (or at least another ordained minister) can distribute the elements.


----------



## KMK (Sep 14, 2008)

We celebrate it as oft as the elders deem appropriate.


----------

